# DFW 2,000sqft St.Augustine



## Redeyeback (May 7, 2021)

Figured I should start utilizing this tool to keep track of progress or lack of.

Aug/Sept 2020 
Applied Ironite at unknown rate (1 bottle randomly sprayed)
Applied Scotts UltraFeed(Urea) at unknown rate
Roto-tilled median 4x and only got to a depth of 4-6 inches.
Removed over 6tons of dirt.
Resodded bare patches
Applied unknown Grub control product. Worked though =)​
Spring of 2021
Lawn slow to green up, thought it was due to lack of iron. 
Applied another bottle of Ironite to 2,000sqft.​
March-April 2021
TruGreen made aplications of
Tripower @ 1.1oz/k
Barricade @ 0.37oz/k
20-20-10 Granular @ 3.75lb/k
Atrazine @ 0.75oz/k
Certainty @ 0.023oz/k​
May 2021 
5/3 - Caravan G @ 2.8lbs/k
5/7 - Applied 3 cubic yards of Peat Moss (followed by heavy rain)
5/10 - Applied 40lbs of CarbonizPN as Spot treatment. (followed by heavy rain)
5/15 - Applied 2oz 3336F/0.63oz Propocanizole/k (followed by heavy rain)
5/18 - Created Lawn Journal​
*Early Spring 
Delayed green up and chlorosis noticed. Also detected isolated chinch bug damage, single treatment of Caravan G @ 2.8lbs/k showed effective results.

*Early May - Baseline Photo Attached along with 5/18 followup.
Weeds died back and Take All Root Rot showing extensive damage. Same areas of bare exposure from prior year indicating fungi were cause of previous damage. 2 Rounds of fungicide (Azoxy followed by 3336F/Prop mix DAT1) combined with temps above 80 seems to have pushed the fungi into receding and encouraged new growth.

5/18 - Noticed Trunk Flare Rot on Live Oaks. Insect damage present (Earwig, Bark Beetle, Lichen) Possible fatal Oak Wilt.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Redeyeback , thanks for the share on timeline and activities. We are both working to make St Augusting grow well in DFW and are both struggling through the 'yellow lawn plague'. I dropped some Azoxy about a week ago and will probably follow-up with some Clearys or Propiconazole shortly. This constant mild weather and rain is surely making it hard for the fungus to give up.

Right now my biggest concern is killing my local Bermuda grass encroachment and replacing with St Aug. I'm making progress and I think in about two weeks the Bermuda should be fully dead. We will see.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Imo I would make bigger beds around those oaks that way you may get a better growing turf. Good start to your journal I'll follow.

Good luck


----------



## Redeyeback (May 7, 2021)

5/25
Mid day rains, humidity over 70% for the next 2 weeks. Applied Caravan G to treat fungus and potential grub worms. 3.6lbs/k because I forgot I had already tared the weight of the container I was using.


----------



## Redeyeback (May 7, 2021)

5/27
Put down another bag of CarbonizPN in bare spots. Grass looking healthy and starting to darken back up.

Also put down first app of RGS and Air8. Bucket test failed me and used ~16oz/k(Air8) and 10oz/k(RGS) on half of the larger part of the yard.


----------



## Redeyeback (May 7, 2021)

6/9 
Had been noticing some rather concerning areas of GLS and Rhizoctonia after yet another 2 weeks of rain. Finally we have a week of solid sunshine ahead of us so I decided to put down 2oz/K Propicanozole and 4oz/K of 3336F. This sadly maxes out my 8oz of 3336F for the year. Still have Azoxy granular and plenty of Prop left to use. Also thanks to @david_ for helping a fellow out with a dose of Certainty and Celsius. Will be applying later this week.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Happy to help. Also have plenty of prodiamine if you need any.


----------



## Redeyeback (May 7, 2021)

6/10
Applied D-Thatch along with Humic 12. 3oz/k each. First app of the year with these.

Also applied Scott's UltraFeed 40-0-5 at 2lbs/k. Would have preferred something more like 20-0-10 but this is what I had and need to push out the GLS. Would like more K to bounce back from all these fungal issues. Ready for a dry summer.


----------

